# Hmm, Did I Do A Good Job?



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what bike this is, yess i do DJ and Urban with this bike,:madman: My Shred i will have this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

wow.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

~~~~~~~~


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

you serious?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

oh my...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

ride it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

djskeet is posing again


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

...ok "hucks to fackie"

lol


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

i don't get it lol.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

your couch looks pretty comfy. kinda looks like if you would sit in it, you would sink.

oh
and the bike

the cables?
pretty neat i guess
you missed a couple spots though


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> djskeet is posing again


:thumbsup:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

im really confused though...
theres red overspray on everything, but nothing on the bike is red.... ha.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Dude it'll do fine for you for the time being. Like I said, ride that sucker till the wheels fall off.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Atleast nobody will steal it.... :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

It'll work to learn the basics on the only thing is you might want a little shorter handle bar stem


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

Seriously.... Is Joe the only actual cool guy on this forum-- he's the only one encouraging a guy to ride instead of clowning him for his non boutique bike......


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll be a cool guy.  

If you have fun on it, then that is all that matters.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Fail...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Fail...


123


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Some quick advice... make sure your spokes are nice and tight, plenty of air in the tires, and basically just make sure everything is tightened properly and you'll be fine. Loose things really hurt your bikes performance. And think of it this way... if you ride that bike and get good, when you finally get a new bike that's more of a dedicated urban/dj rig, you will kill it.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i dont know how tall you are but id say maybe switch to a shorter stem, otherwise go kill it. and when it dies or you start going big enough for the bike to hold you back (scared of breaking stuff and hurting yourself) get something more dedicated to park/dj/urban


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

yep, thanks evreyone, my stem is shorter than the one that was on it, the bike is at a friends so idc anymore, i get my 05 kona shred tommarrow!!! =D


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

trevdyno said:


> i get my 05 kona shred tommarrow!!! =D


Hellz yeah!


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

trevdyno said:


> yep, thanks evreyone, my stem is shorter than the one that was on it, the bike is at a friends so idc anymore, i get my 05 kona shred tommarrow!!! =D


nice!! that's quite the step up!


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

yep leavin in bout 10 minutes,


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

congrats on the new bike! Have fun!


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*tools!*

nice tools selection:
Channel Lock
Crescent Wrech
and a pursuader (hammer)
:thumbsup:

ride what ya got!


----------

